# Hello Everyone! -  Especially Autosleeper Owners



## CruizingComet (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone

Just found the forum & signed up as we like to wild camp, hopefully learn something new browsing the forum.

We live in North Norfolk and have an Autosleeper Trident

In my spare time I'm a moderator on a dedicated forum for owners of Autosleepers so if any Auto-Sleepers owners here are interested you can find the forum here:  Autosleeper Owners Forum

Hope I'm not breaking any rules just trying to help any Auto-Sleeper vehicle owners.

All the best

CC


----------



## Tco (Apr 25, 2011)

We welcome everyone here - even Autosleeper owners.


----------



## isitfridayyet (Apr 25, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi there, I think these forums become a bit addictive so another one will be good especially as i have a Duetto. 
thanks

Liz


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the site - hope you enjoy reading through the many posts that have been put up.


----------

